# flljob ha pasado los 10000 posts



## Peterdg

¡10000 aportaciones!

Y no sólo 10000 aportaciones, aportaciones como se dice, sino ¡¡APORTACIONES!!

Siempre, anda..., casi siempre, añades algún matiz que desconozco. Por mi situación geográfica, el modelo de español que utilizo se inspira mucho por el español como se utiliza en España. Tú siempre estás para recordarme (y a los demás) que este modelo no es el único; y por esto, te lo agradezco.

¡¡Enhorabuena!! 

¡Y que podamos aprovechar mucho más de tus comentarios!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Soy el primero en llegar: antes me pasaba al revés, era el último en irme. Mis felicitaciones, aquí va un Rioja, para remojar el festejo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Por mi situación geográfica, el modelo de español que utilizo se inspira mucho por el español como se utiliza en España. Tú siempre estás para recordarme (y a los demás) que este modelo no es el único; y por esto, te lo agradezco. 



Sí, flljob (y otros) nos recuerda a menudo que Méjxico es el país con mayor número de hispanoparlantes, que no es poco decir, y difícil de hacer entender a las _minorías_. 

Yo le mando una botella de Herradura Blanco, mi tequila preferido.

Salucita de la güena, como decimos los _mayoritarios_.


----------



## Dentellière

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Yo le mando una botella de Herradura Blanco, mi tequila preferido.
> 
> Salucita de la güena, como decimos los _mayoritarios_.


 

Y yo los acompaño con Malbec de Mendoza

y mis felicitaciones a Flljob


----------



## flljob

Muchísimas gracias, estimados, siempre es un placer rebatir sus refutaciones a mis propuestas, que es cuando más aprendo.
Nuevamente gracias y ¡salud!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Aquí la minoría también se quiere unir al festejo: muchas gracias por todo, flljob.
(Sábado, por la mañana: estoy un poco sosa)


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Me uno al grupo y también festejo tus diez mil, mi estimado Doctor: _

Siempre_ es un placer leerte porque _siempre_ estás leyendo libros de gramática y tus aportes suelen tener un toque especial.

Un abrazo fuerte. Sigue así. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, flljob, por la cantidad y por la calidad. 
Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## blasita

Me uno a la celebración.  Un placer seguirte por los foros y aprender de ti.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

Eres duro de roer, pero complaciente y generoso en los comentarios. Es un gusto compartir este espacio contigo.

Muchas felicidades y un saludo muy cordial, _flljob_.


----------



## kreiner

A punto de llegar casi tarde, me uno a la enhorabuena. Un cordial saludo.


----------



## swift

Señor:

Creo que ya no coindicimos tanto como antes en el Sólo Español pero siempre me da mucho gusto leer tus aportes. Aprendo mucho y me retas, y eso es lo que más disfruto de los foros.

Un gran abrazo y muchas gracias por todo lo que nos ofreces y por los intercambios que hemos tenido vía mensajes privados.


José


----------



## capitas

Better late than never. 
Congratulations, and I really hope and expect that you'll accomplihs some other 10.000 at least!


----------



## flljob

Muchas gracias a todos. Creí que este hilo había terminado en el sexto mensaje. Es más lo que he aprendido de ustedes que lo que he aportado al foro.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Don flljob:
¡Felicitaciones, hombre! Gracias por seguir aquí tan colaborador.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Más vale tarde que nunca: ¡Felicitaciones, flljob! Esos 10000 son como las bodas de oro, y ya vas rumbo a duplicarlos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con mucho retraso, me uno al festejo. Felicidades.


----------



## flljob

Muchas gracias a todos, creí que este hilo ya estaba más que muerto.
Un abrazo


----------

